# Patriotism is not dead



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Patriotism is not dead. It's just not a majority or popular position these days. The desire for individual pampering and self proclaimed rights at the expense of others is more dominant than USA pride.

The masses have been shown a false perception and they have bought in.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

In the current governments eyes, patriotism is as radical ideology, it is heartbreaking to watch our Republic disappear before our eyes. As our history has taught us , the Patriots who fought the Revolutionary war were also considered radical, is history repeating itself?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That was nice to watch, thanks for posting Sir.

But, don't confuse a bunch of social media junkies all showing up to sing and dance as Patriotism. Watch what they do in real life, in the voting booth, at the local PTA, HOW THEY TREAT/REACT TO ISSUES RELATIVE TO THE CONSTITUTION.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, ROM.


----------

